# Chum ngâm rượu có tác dụng ra sao?



## gomsubaokhanh (14/1/22)

Chúng ta đều biết rằng rượu hạ thổ sẽ luôn ngon và thơm hơn rất nhiều so với rượu thông thường. Trong khi đó, 99% quyết định sự thành công của rượu sẽ nhờ việc lựa chọn chum sành ngâm rượu. Như vậy, công dụng của chum sành ngâm rượu bao gồm những gì bạn đã biết chưa?

Công dụng của chum sành ngâm rượu

Hình ảnh chum sành ngâm rượu có lẽ chúng ta đã quá quen thuộc trong cuộc sống hàng ngày cũng như qua màn hình nhỏ từ những bộ phim cổ trang xa xưa. Chum sành ngâm rượu ngoài chức năng đựng rượu còn rất đa dạng công dụng khác.

Khi cuộc sống ngày càng bận rộn và nhu cầu sử dụng rượu cho công việc, ăn uống của con người cũng ngày càng cao, nhiều kẻ làm ăn bất chính đã bất chấp lợi nhuận sản xuất ra rượu không đảm bảo chất lượng, thậm chí là rượu pha cồn, rượu chưa ủ men gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe người sử dụng. Bởi vậy, nhiều người đã chủ động nấu rượu hoặc mua rượu ở quê với số lượng khá lớn để tích trữ. Khi đó, sự xuất hiện của các chum sành là không thể thiếu.






Đựng rượu trong các chum sành Bát Tràng chất lượng sẽ giúp khử độc tố, cụ thể là chất aldehit trong rượu. Bởi các chum sành luôn có độ xốp nhất định, khi đựng rượu sẽ có các lỗ thoát khí để đẩy các độc tố ra ngoài. Hơn thế nữa, rượu khi được khử độc tố sẽ làm gia tăng tính âm dương trong rượu, rất tốt cho đàn ông khi thưởng thức.

Thêm vào đó, các chum sành ngâm rượu còn giúp bảo quản rượu, giúp rượu được ngẫu nhanh hơn so với các loại khác như can nhựa hay thuỷ tinh.

Các chum sành ngâm rượu được làm 100% từ đất sét cao cấp và nung ở nhiệt độ cao trong thời gian nhất định sẽ giúp sản phẩm đạt độ bền cao, khi ngâm rượu sẽ tuyệt đối an toàn với sức khỏe sử dụng.

Một yếu tố nữa có thể nhiều người chưa biết đó chính là, ngâm rượu trong chum sành sẽ tiết kiệm thời gian cũng như công sức trong việc đi chọn mua rượu ngoài thị trường. Nếu không may mua phải rượu giả, rượu kém chất lượng sẽ vô cùng nguy hiểm cho sức khỏe.

Vậy cách chọn chum sành ngâm rượu chuẩn như thế nào?

- Về âm thanh: đối với những chum sành chuẩn khi bạn gõ nhẹ vào thành chum thì luôn phát ra tiếng đanh trong ngân như tiếng chuông, yếu tố này được tạo ra do quá trình nung lửa đạt nhiệt độ cao nhất chắc tầm 1200 độ C đến 1300 độ C.

- Về ngoại hình, riêng chum sành chất lượng 100% từ đất sét đã qua tái chế lọc cặt khi thành phẩm chum không bao giờ đạt tới độ bóng bẩy như các loại chum tráng men. Mặt trong nếu có gồ ghề chấp nhận được do đặc tính sản xuất thủ công cho lên 100 chum đều giống nhau.

- Chum luôn có màu nâu đỏ hoặc màu như màu nhai trầu, nếu dùng búa đập ra (nếu bạn muốn kiểm tra bằng cách này) thì có thể màu sắc này đồng nhất từ ngoài vào trong chứ không loang lổ.

Xem thêm: Công dụng của chum sành ngâm rượu bạn nhất định phải biết?


----------

